
Show HN: Fair Remote – the transparent remote jobs board - RaulOnRails
https://fairremote.com
======
RaulOnRails
Remote jobs need a fresh start. Especially now during these tough times.

We're tired of seeing "US Only", "UK Only", "In The Middle Of Nowhere Only" in
a job description. True remote companies do know how to work in more than a
single country.

For us remote equals unique. We’re all wired differently and have various
ways, times of the day, or tricks that make us do our best work. Putting
everybody in a cubicle automatically means wiring people in a different way,
whilst working remote means "here’s what we need, we don’t care how you do it,
at what time of the day you do it, but we need a solution by date X".

A remote-first company should be built under the umbrella of transparency,
productivity, freedom, flexibility, responsibility, and discipline.

What differentiates us from other job boards?

When we say remote, it really means remote.

We believe in fairness, care, and trust. We guide our lives by these values,
so of course, they are the foundation of Fair Remote too.

For companies, we'll offer full refunds if you don't find the right candidate
through our platform. We'll never check that in any way, we take your word for
it because we build our service on trust.

You won't be able to boost your job post. No "Featured", highlight, or other
strategies to make more money off of you. We'll charge a flat rate of $199 per
job post for all businesses.

As an applicant, you'll find here fair remote opportunities that describe the
interview process and include a salary range. So you'll be prepared and know
what to expect from the company beforehand.

You can reach out to us and say hi@fairremote.com.

